# Red-dot sight on your compound?



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone have a red-dot sight on their compound? My dad does, and loves it. He says it's accurate out to 60 yards pretty well. If you do, do you like it. How good is your accuracy? Do you think it's better than regular sights?


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Well a red dot is accurate to out to wherever you have it sighted in for. One dot= one distance.
if your dad has it dialed in at 60 yards, then it will be accurate at that range. but he will miss at 20 yards unless he holds way below the deer at 20 yards. You cannot have one pin or dot do all your distance work for you.


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

one pin is ok if you sight at thirty and know how it will shoot at twenty or forty. But I would be worried about hitting the scope and weather probems. My dad was going to get one and I talked him into a sight with a led that shines on the fiber optics and not the pins so he can see it better.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't tell you about a RED DOT on a compound. But I put a Bushnell Pro-point on my 44 Mag. It lasted a total of 3 shots. Started having problems after the first. The third did it in completely. I thought they were built to stand that abuse, but apparently not. Oh well, back to the standard scope.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i almost bouth a red dot but was soon talked out of it by a friend and now i shot a pendulumn and i love it as long as im in he stadn but as son as you hit the ground you better not have to shoot cause it wont work


----------

